# Utah County Dove



## fishingdan (Jan 7, 2010)

I will be going dove hunting on Saturday and I have been told of a good spot that is about 2 hours from my home in Lehi, but does anybody know a closer place I could go to for Saturday Morning. I see a lot of Dove at my house but I don't know where it is legal to hunt by the city? Feel free to send a PM. I'm not looking for your spot, just some general ideas. Thanks,

Also can you use lead shot for dove, or does it have to be steel shot.

Thanks


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Telling us where you live would be helpful...

Edit*** My apologies. I read that as if the spot were in Lehi, which is two hours from his home.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

He did: "...my home in Lehi"


-DallanC


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

fishingdan said:


> I will be going dove hunting on Saturday and I have been told of a good spot that is about 2 hours from my home in Lehi, but does anybody know a closer place I could go to for Saturday Morning. I see a lot of Dove at my house but I don't know where it is legal to hunt by the city? Feel free to send a PM. I'm not looking for your spot, just some general ideas. Thanks,
> 
> Also can you use lead shot for dove, or does it have to be steel shot.
> 
> Thanks


What was or is normally a good spot, may not be this year. Very little water and many crop fields are burned up, they just ran out of water to irrigate them.


----------



## fishingdan (Jan 7, 2010)

What about the mountains. If I head up by diamond fork am I going to see any dove up there? or do they stay by the farms?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Go the other way... Mona, Vernon, Oak City... Delta etc.


-DallanC


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

Delta, oak city, desert are going to be a huge waste of time. I am out at the lime plant every other day and there are very very few doves, acre and acres of corn have dried up do to lack of water.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

You can use lead shot, though you may not want to depending on where you go.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

fishingdan said:


> What about the mountains. If I head up by diamond fork am I going to see any dove up there? or do they stay by the farms?


My family spends some time up diamond fork. I haven't been up there this year due to some strange circumstances, but we typically see doves, sometimes in good numbers, in august. I've tried hunting them a few times, and have seen very few during the season.

However, it's a lot warmer this year, so there may be more around than usual. I really don't know.

Dead trees along the river are the best places to start looking.

Remember that grouse season opens on september 1. You might run into some.

Whatever you do, good luck and let me know if you go.


----------

